# Filter burned out... Help?



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So the other day my filter just stopped working. It cut out and was making a quiet buzzing noise. I used a cup and poured more water Into the back of the filter and it seemed to start working like it should. I came back later to it making a loud keening screech. I proceeded to pour more water in it and this time watch. It seems it works fine except It can't pull water up into the filter so it runs out of water to use. I've had to unplug it. I suspect perhaps the motor has burned out? 
Can anyone help diagnose my problem and let me know if there is a way I can fix it? By the way, I have a 30 gallon aqueon filter that hangs on the back of my tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like there is an obstruction fouling the impeller. Try cleaning out the motor with q-tips.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

That might be. I checked the intake to see if it was obstructed and couldn't see anything. So I guess I'll have to take it apart and look more thoroughly. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

When a filter stops working, that's the first thing at which I look. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

jaysee I LOVE YOU !!!!!!!!! :lol:

lol thank you so much…i nearly had a melt down…filter in emergency
tank stopped….perhaps last night i don't know….just realised i couldn't
hear the water running…my poor Angels have been through enough
these last few days…
i'm now happily listening to running water :-D


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Awe you're welcome. I actually just had the Ac70 go down on one of my quarantine tanks the other day. Haven't done anything about it yet....


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmm something wrong here,i have not received an email
stating you replied to this message ????


----------

